# Michael Kaykov pianist - Youtube Channel



## mkaykov (Mar 11, 2018)

Dear all,

I'm a classical pianist living in NYC. 
I teach a few classes at the Manhattan School of Music, where I am working on my doctorate degree in piano.
I've earned my Masters in Piano at Juilliard where I studied with Lowenthal and Raekallio - and Bachelors of Music at Mannes where I studied with Jerome Rose.

Please take a look at my new youtube channel and perhaps subscribe if you like what you hear, as new content will be added regularly.

Liszt Transcendental Etude No 8 from a recent recording session:






All my recordings are unedited.
All the best,
M.K.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mkaykov said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a classical pianist living in NYC.
> I teach a few classes at the Manhattan School of Music, where I am working on my doctorate degree in piano.
> ...


You've got 10 points from me already. I always admire people who put them self on the spotlit like this, as amateur pianist, I struggle with Liszt but adore his music . Keep on going!


----------



## mkaykov (Mar 11, 2018)

thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## mkaykov (Mar 11, 2018)

I will be adding more video in the coming months.
I did a "thank you" vid to all that have an interest in classical music, the channel and professional youtube channel contents:






Thanks alot, guys!

P.S. if someone could remove my full name from the thread title - I would appreciate it, heh, I didn't realize I used my full name :lol:

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I listened to the William Tell piece - excellent!


----------



## mkaykov (Mar 11, 2018)

thanks alot! If I could get a few people to subscribe to the channel, I'd appreciate it:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC94gfo_fDGlKfy5y9sUXr0Q

I will be putting out the next batch of recordings after my studio session next month 

thanks you!!!


----------

